# acrylic filler?



## WarrenMichaels (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm making something out of acrylic. I need a water-tight seal. I can cut/drill the pieces pretty close, but probably not exact. What makes things harder is that acrylic is not glued, but bonded. Is there a product that can be used to fill gaps if I have any in the acrylic? thanks.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

God question. I would assume there is a type of bonding you could use? if for like hoses ect rubbber gaskets maybe? I dunno I have never messed with acrylic.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

There are special aquarium glues, I don't know if it will work but you might wanna check it out.


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 11, 2014)

Try this product by Loctite......it's even used to seal/bond/build tanks...


Clear Silicone, Waterproof Sealant, Aquarium Sealant from Loctite Adhesives


----------



## WarrenMichaels (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion. I actually have quite a bit of silicon adhesive. Unfortunately, on the page that you listed it states that it is not fit for "polymethylmethacrylate", aka plexiglass, aka acrylic.

I'm thinking that if I pack gaps with acrylic dust and then wet with acrylic bonding agent, this might work.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Well let us know how it goes .


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't think your going to get it to work is its under any kind of water pressure.


----------



## Flagg37 (Aug 23, 2015)

I worked at a plastic fabrication company some time ago, but I never used anything that would act as a filler for acrylic. Do you have a picture of where you were thinking of using it? Maybe there is another option. Acrylic isn't the most forgiving materials to work with. Let's hope you don't have to scrap what you've already been working on.


----------

